# Slightly Slow and Sluggish Starting?



## 416BRAND (Oct 20, 2015)

2005 Maxima SE Auto Trans, 195,000 KMS / 121,000 MILES

Lately just this past month I've noticed that there is a very slight delay when I turn the key where the engine hesitates like its clogged/dirty or something.
About 1-2 seconds at most. But its 1-2 seconds more ACthan usual. Used to have an instant start up no issues.

Things I've done recently to rule out or consider:
- Recently I ran Redline SL-1 (about 3 tanks or so ago) through the system and killed one of my Air Fuel ratio (o2) sensors (by the firewall) and I replaced that one a couple weeks ago.
- All My other Oxygen sensors / Air Fuel ratio sensors are less than a year old. NTK.
- No check engine light or pending codes in the system.
- Less than 1 year old OEM battery and a negative battery cable.
- 1 year old aftermarket alternator/starter
- Replaced PCV Valve a while ago.
- New OEM throttle body - replaced about 2 years ago
- My entire exhaust system except the mufflers is also new less than a year old.
- Air filter about a year ago (FRAM tough guard)
- Synthetic Mobil 1 5w30 High Mileage oil changed every 5000km/3000miles. Oil changed 2 weeks ago or so. Purolator Pureone oil filter.
- OEM front and rear motor engine mounts done a year ago. I still have to do the tranny and other side mount though. Some clunking when I accelerate from a stop too fast lol probably tranny mount.
- I always run Shell Premium V-Power gasoline. 91

I do mostly daily highway driving, not many short trips. I also drive 130-160KMPH / 80-100 MPH speed wise an hour daily haha.

Maybeee... Crankshaft position sensor on its way out? Camshaft position sensor on its way out?

Any thoughts on what this could be?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Components to check or replace:

- Aftermarket starter. Aftermarket starters/alternators generally don't have a good reputation for longevity; starters seem to start getting "lazy" after several months of operation which is due to shorts developing in the field windings from age; many aftermarket units are just reconditioned, not rebuilt. It's best to buy rebuilt OEM units.
- Replace spark plugs. Follow Nissan maintenance schedule. What brand of spark plugs are you using? You should be using OEM NGK plugs; other brands such as Champion or Bosch many times cause driveability problems in Nissan engines.
- Replace air filter. Follow Nissan maintenance schedule.
- Check engine wiring grounds and battery connectors for tightness and oxidation.
- Check the charging system. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec. and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly.


----------

